# 824 power shift 38540 won't throw snow



## 74chevy4life (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey all 
I acquired a power shift 824 model 38540 last winter and only used it once. While trying to use it the machine had no problems with the auger turning but it only threw the snow right in front of the machine barely reaching the top of the shoot and eventually just packed the snow tight to the fan. 
Any ideas what would cause this? Trying to get an early start on repairing before the snow comes
Thanks for the help in advance 
-Doug


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You more than likely need new belts. and some adjustments on the belt system. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027: let me know the score on that 1.*


----------



## 74chevy4life (Oct 6, 2016)

I have replaced the belts because when I got it there were no belts on it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do those machines have some type of roll pins / keyway that could be sheared ?


----------



## 74chevy4life (Oct 6, 2016)

If they did have a broken key way would the fan spin freely when the machine is off? 
Cause the fan does not spin with machine off


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on checking the belt tension. Also make sure the engine is maintaining RPM; is the engine bogging-down when you hit the heavier stuff? Lastly, consider doing an impeller modification (bolting baler belt to the impeller blades).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post some pic's of this headscatcher for us.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> +1 on checking the belt tension. Also make sure the engine is maintaining RPM; is the engine bogging-down when you hit the heavier stuff? Lastly, consider doing an impeller modification (bolting baler belt to the impeller blades).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAgb3QNEE8


* HEY BROTHER CC. on those POWERSHIFTS you really don't need those extra flappers in there.k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 74chevy4life


----------

